# Diamond Bar Open 2012



## samchoochiu (Sep 5, 2012)

Hi guys! Tyson just approved of the competition that I am organizing.
Events:
3x3 Speedsolve
3x3 One Handed
4x4 Speedsolve
6x6 Speedsolve
Rubik's Magic
Master Magic
Tentative events:
Rubik's Clock
2x2 Speedsolve
More info is in this link http://ca.cubingusa.com/DiamondBar2012/index.php
Feel free to email me at [email protected] or PM me through Speedsolving for any questions.
Looking forward to seeing anyone there!


----------



## JianhanC (Sep 5, 2012)

Why isn't there 5x5?


----------



## samchoochiu (Sep 5, 2012)

JianhanC said:


> Why isn't there 5x5?



Another SoCal competition is doing 5x5. 
Also I don't think a SoCal competition has ever had 6x6


----------



## Bob (Sep 5, 2012)

I like the registration fee. :thumbsup:


----------



## samchoochiu (Sep 5, 2012)

Bob said:


> I like the registration fee. :thumbsup:



It was suggested haha


----------



## MrData (Sep 5, 2012)

Awesome, right next to my school.
Time to see if I can solve a 6x6 anywhere near the cutoff.


----------



## AustinReed (Sep 5, 2012)

2x2 being only a tentative event = I'm probably not going to go. Sorry.


----------



## samchoochiu (Sep 6, 2012)

AustinReed said:


> 2x2 being only a tentative event = I'm probably not going to go. Sorry.



you would drive from Arizona for 2x2?


----------



## AustinReed (Sep 6, 2012)

samchoochiu said:


> you would drive from Arizona for 2x2?



Not necessarily. I'm more familiar with Caltech comps, and I know they have 2x2 every time. So I'll save up for that.


----------



## samchoochiu (Oct 10, 2012)

As a final reminder I must announce that registration is closing in 24 hours. Make sure to pre-register if you would like to participate in this competition.
Thanks!
http://ca.cubingusa.com/DiamondBar2012/index.php


----------



## Bunyanderman (Oct 11, 2012)

Can any one sell me a new/ used shengshou 6x6 there?


----------

